# Does your dog have eyelashes?



## Charles Barkley (Apr 14, 2013)

I noticed Thorne has really long eyelashes but Charles doesnt have any at all :S do certain breeds have them or is it just random?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure all dogs have eyelashes.


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah i was just on google and they recon some are just more sparse than others... Thorne's are soooo long and Charles I cant see but probably because he is all black and they must be very very short... interesting, I never really noticed lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh yes, pretty orange ones!

My previous pups had long hair so I never noticed their lashes.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep. Lincoln's are pretty short. Ellie's, however, are looooong. Like minimouse eyelashes. Which is good because she never lets me trim around her eyes so it keeps the hair from irritating her until she gets better about keeping a top knot in.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Alannah has really long eyelashes, but you can't relaly see them under her fall.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Zack's are lovely, long and brown, very jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My white dogs have the longest eye lashes I have ever seen! I have to keep them trimmed or they would be in their eyes!  Abbylnn has very short ones.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shep used to have long luxurious eye lashes , well-applied eye shadow rings around his eyes, articulate eyebrows, and even a curly tail. As he aged, his eyelashes and whiskers seem to be thinner....


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

My two have short eyelashes. A friend of ours has a double doodle  and she has the longest, curliest lashes. They're gorgeous!


----------

